# What's a good UTV trailer for hauling wood?



## whatsgnu (Jan 6, 2015)

Just bought a used Yamaha Rhino and part of why I got it is to haul fire wood out of my 50 acre wood lot. I've been looking on line for trailers to hook behind it and the one I've seen a lot of folks using and happy with is one made by Polar. Does any one have one?  The terrain I'll be working is very rough and steep in areas.  Any other brands you would recommend?


----------



## maple1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rough terrain? Absolutely get one with walking beams - it's the only way to go in the rough. I think Polar has some. Beyond that - do you know how you'd use it? Haul shorts or long lengths? The tub ones are good trailers, but not good for hauling long lengths. And if you get the right kind, you can do either (using removeable sideracks) and buck long lengths to length right on the trailer like a sawbuck which is a great time saver. Mine will do both & has walking beams but is homemade - found it used. I also welded a hitch receiver on the back of it so I can bring my splitter along right to the trees, B-train style - which is good for the big stuff, throw in the trailer right off the splitter which saves some handling too and only have to pick off the ground once. I couldn't find much to chose from up here, new, when I was looking. There was a steel one with sideracks & walking beams I found on a website but shipping would have killed me - might have been Northern Tool? If I find it I'll post back with it...


----------



## maple1 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is the one I was thinking of:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293

If I had that, I would come up with some sort of tub or box I could put inside it so throwing wood into it wouldn't beat it up, and build a sawbuck type frame I could set inside it for doing long lengths, and swap as needed.

Got a budget? There's bigger & better ones out there too. I wouldn't want one cheaper & lighter than this one, especially with a Rhino. That should be able to haul quite a bit, likely more than that trailer could.


----------



## whatsgnu (Jan 6, 2015)

maple1 said:


> This is the one I was thinking of:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293
> 
> ...




The one you highlighted is the 1st one I considered but then I saw the Polar ones and read the reviews and except for not dumping complete loads everyone seems to love them. I will be hauling 20" cut chunks so log length is not an issue for me. As far as a saw buck goes, I like your idea but most of my wood is too big to put up on a sawbuck so I just cut it where it drops and pitch it in the trailer. Thanks for the input on the tandem axle, I've been debating that also.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Its not just tandem axles. Walking beams are different. Although not sure there are small trailers like this that are tandem - I suspect any with 4 wheels would be walking beam. Or they should be at least.


----------



## skfire (Jan 6, 2015)

M.U.T.S.
www.muts.ca
expensive but great..saving up for one...
that will go where my tractor won't...and my 500ho Polaris can...
Been looking for a while...and I think it is worth the extra dough.
Scott


----------



## skfire (Jan 6, 2015)

maple1 said:


> This is the one I was thinking of:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200377293_200377293
> 
> ...



Was too small and broke it.....tires were cheap as well...price was good,  but did not haul enough...and did not last...but then again I am  a buffoon...
Btw ..maple,...the MUTS are from Ca...any info???
Scott


----------



## maple1 (Jan 6, 2015)

First I've seen of them. Look very good though. I think DR sells something similar.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 6, 2015)

skfire said:


> M.U.T.S.
> www.muts.ca
> expensive but great..saving up for one...
> that will go where my tractor won't...and my 500ho Polaris can...
> ...


That thing looks pretty handy, but for that kinda coin I'd like something I could use on road also


----------



## skfire (Jan 6, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> That thing looks pretty handy, but for that kinda coin I'd like something I could use on road also



I kinda agree and I have been thinking on it for a while..but finding a double axle dumb trailer dot...nothing under 4.5k...and good luck snagging a used one..if u find one its fools gold..
For 2g..canadian..1,700US...it may be worth it...I mostly will use it o my ground and the red shale towship roads around my hill..so DOT....hmm


----------



## skfire (Jan 6, 2015)

maple1 said:


> First I've seen of them. Look very good though. I think DR sells something similar.



Don't like the DR crane style and it is all made in China...I refuse to lose


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 6, 2015)

skfire said:


> I kinda agree and I have been thinking on it for a while..but finding a double axle dumb trailer dot...nothing under 4.5k...and good luck snagging a used one..if u find one its fools gold..
> For 2g..canadian..1,700US...it may be worth it...I mostly will use it o my ground and the red shale towship roads around my hill..so DOT....hmm


I was looking for a dump trailer and agree. Actually I have been looking for a steal on a M101 military trailer but I don't have $1300+ for one of those either. I guess I'll just put a new PT floor in the FILs Big Tex 6.5'x12 trailer and make due with that. I got a steal on a smaller military Bantam trailer for $100  5 years ago from a buddy and I use the heck out of that thing behind the atv and sometimes the F150


----------



## skfire (Jan 6, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> I was looking for a dump trailer and agree. Actually I have been looking for a steal on a M101 military trailer but I don't have $1300+ for one of those either. I guess I'll just put a new PT floor in the FILs Big Tex 6.5'x12 trailer and make due with that. I got a steal on a smaller military Bantam trailer for $100  5 years ago from a buddy and I use the heck out of that thing behind the atv and sometimes the F150




M101A..great trailer..but not made to dump...you can make it dump, but the A frame pivot point will bend..or fail...still haul like a gorilla though...I would snag one..in a heart beat if I could get the 37" one...


----------



## maple1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Think those are kind of getting away from what the OP is looking for - a rough terrain woods trailer, behind a UTV.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2015)

Best . . . a trailer with a walking beam suspension. My cousin welded up one for our ATV Club and it goes anywhere that the ATV towing it will go.

That said . . . for my own personal use he took an old metal garden tractor type trailer, beefed up the suspension and attached a pair of Saab tires to an axle. For hauling wood it works fine. Doesn't quite have the same ground clearance or stump climbing ability as the trailer with a walking beam suspension but for the price and what I have used it for it worked great.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I only paid around $300 for mine. I was reluctant with that at first, since it certainly isn't a looker, but the guy wouldn't move. That was a year and a half ago, and I can say since then it was worth every penny. If I was starting all over again, I would find a good welder who maybe also does some trailer making, and get one custom made local. I am darn sure I could get one made that is way more rugged and more suited for my uses for the same or less money than what I could buy. Even better if you have a welder & chop saw you could use or borrow. Mine is pretty simple and whoever made it really liked welding, so it's stout. It uses 14" car wheels and hubs scrounged off a car of some kind, and channel iron. The axle/beam setup would just depend on finding the right material.

When I haul long lengths I get about 1/4 cord on it. About all the ATV can handle.


----------



## bhd21478 (Jan 7, 2015)

My vote for best UTV trailor for the money is the Ohio Steel poly atv trailor. It has good ground clearance and is rated for loads over a 1000 lbs which is probably more than I would place in it. Its tough and durable and was purchased for under 300 at tractor supply. Ive put it to the test pulling nice loads with my John Deere gator. I would reccomend it.


----------



## skfire (Jan 7, 2015)

maple1 said:


> Think those are kind of getting away from what the OP is looking for - a rough terrain woods trailer, behind a UTV.



The M101 can definetely handle rough off road..not as evenly as a walking beam trailer, but it will haul more and outlive most units..dumping small loads will be easy with it...but carefully...the frame may be bent..UTV pull is no problem unless the trailer has 37s..
Having said that, the original suggestions of the Polar, the Muts and the Yutrax are more conventional and easier to get.

All up to the user.

Scott


----------



## maple1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, it is certainly all up to the user.


----------



## Knots (Jan 7, 2015)

I just went wild and bought myself a Christmas present:

http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com


----------



## maple1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sweet! That actually looks like quite a similar layout as mine. Mine has 4 stakepockets on each side, and the bed is exactly 8' long.


----------



## Knots (Jan 7, 2015)

Be aware.  It's 6 feet long but only 22" wide.  That pic is from their website.  I didn't order the rack used to haul all that wood in the pic.  I'm gonna come up with my own rack that will haul lengths or split wood.

Once I get mine set-up I'll take some pics.  It is heavy-duty.


----------



## skfire (Jan 7, 2015)

72"x22" , with 24" high home made racks...maxes out at 21.9 cubic feet. with shipping about $ 1,250...a bit, small for the money
the mule goat is a bit larger 72"x 36"..24" racks..maxes out at 36cb ft...with shipping about $ 1,750..
nice construction..
I like the mule goat...but neither have dump capability....need that for the hay, manure, dirt, gravel and split firewood...
duckies...  
still looking...so far the MUTS seems the most bang for the buck....


----------



## Knots (Jan 7, 2015)

The Mountain Goat has an optional dump, but it's a little small for me.


----------



## skfire (Jan 7, 2015)

seems expensive for the size...


----------



## maple1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have a dump on mine and have felt no need for one. Last thing I want to do with a load of splits is dump them on the ground - I'll just have to pick them all up off the ground again. I pile right from the trailer onto pallets. Doing splits, it takes 5 loads per cord. So I guess that means mine is 25 cu.ft.. Could maybe get more on if I round it up some.

I do have another piddley little lawn mower tub trailer with a dump on that I use once in a while if I have stuff I want to dump, like some dirt. But it's pretty lightweight & not good for much weight.


----------



## skfire (Jan 7, 2015)

maple1 said:


> I don't have a dump on mine and have felt no need for one. Last thing I want to do with a load of splits is dump them on the ground - I'll just have to pick them all up off the ground again. I pile right from the trailer onto pallets. Doing splits, it takes 5 loads per cord. So I guess that means mine is 25 cu.ft.. Could maybe get more on if I round it up some.
> 
> I do have another piddley little lawn mower tub trailer with a dump on that I use once in a while if I have stuff I want to dump, like some dirt. But it's pretty lightweight & not good for much weight.



..I don't only use it for splits...I haul hay, manure,  logs, gravel and small field stones.. 

I only transport splits when I have to split on site due to size of logs or  steep location..have lots of that...no one likes to handle splits more than twice...I use pallet racks for all my splits with forks on my tractor...
 the dump is important for us anyway...livestock needs..


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 7, 2015)

Tractor Supply has a 4x6 with mesh floor(I added a sheet of OSB), a real hitch, lights for road use and real wheels and tires. 

Works great behind my quad and I can use it to haul the bike too.  No walking beam though


----------



## cybex (Jan 24, 2015)

I picked up this Agri-Fab for 200 bucks off of CL. Then a few weeks later, I spotted a Bosski 1600 for1500 bucks. Kicking myself not buying it.


----------



## Knots (May 10, 2015)

Thread resurrection.

It finally got dry enough to try the Mountain Goat out.  It worked great for what I needed - threading through the woods to scrounge a pile that the loggers left by accident.  I'll be thinning the wood lot in the future - so this will come in handy for that.

It tracks well.   It climbs over big rocks and stumps.  Need to make some rack sides so I can increase capacity...


----------



## D8Chumley (May 21, 2015)

Lookin good, Knots After months of looking for the right deal, I scored a military M101A2 for $500. I had been looking for one already with a PA title as they are a pain in the butt to get tags for here. Just put a new set of lights on it and good to go. This will be used for behind the truck, has a pintle hitch. I have a small Bantam I use for the quad. Already hauled 4 yards of mulch in it, springs were on the bump stops.


----------



## Knots (May 21, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> Lookin good, Knots After months of looking for the right deal, I scored a military M101A2 for $500. I had been looking for one already with a PA title as they are a pain in the butt to get tags for here. Just put a new set of lights on it and good to go. This will be used for behind the truck, has a pintle hitch. I have a small Bantam I use for the quad. Already hauled 4 yards of mulch in it, springs were on the bump stops.



Oh man - that's nice.  If there's one thing the military knows, it's Heavy Duty.  You should be able to toss splits in that thing.  A lot of them...


----------

